# MEET BEAN



## N2TORTS (Sep 27, 2012)

Meet Bean~ aka " Mosafa" ,,,,,,a very LARGE Cat at the Cove' .....


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a beautiful cat


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

Great shots, we have an orange cat also....lol!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 28, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Great shots, we have an orange cat also....lol!



of course! ...... GMTA~


----------



## mctlong (Sep 28, 2012)

Bean is very pretty.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice cat!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 28, 2012)

What a pretty kitty


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 28, 2012)

My next cat is going to be a long haired orange cat. Yours is really pretty...


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 29, 2012)

and his partner in tort wrangling'."BUBBA"


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 29, 2012)

Those are a couple of magnificant looking cats. Can/will a cat do any damage to a tort?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2012)

I love the ginger cats. I used to have a long haired manx ginger named Bear. I can't say, "My next cat will be..." because I don't actually cultivate going out and getting cats. They just show up here. I hope my next cat will be a ginger cat! 

You took some great shots of the cats. The one with the water drip is pretty darned good.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 29, 2012)

I like Bubba. Can we have more pictures of him?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 29, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I love the ginger cats. I used to have a long haired manx ginger named Bear. I can't say, "My next cat will be..." because I don't actually cultivate going out and getting cats. They just show up here. I hope my next cat will be a ginger cat!
> 
> You took some great shots of the cats. The one with the water drip is pretty darned good.




TY Yvonne I thought that shot was pretty neat~o myself...Plus I just love Bean's Black lips and partial nose coloring " PIE BALL KITTY" ha ha ha ...... I must admit I dig them furballs too! ...
Bubba is very voiceterious ( is that a word?) another words loud as a bald man with a sunburn noggin', and quiet the character....he is Poppa's cat for sure ! ... Bean on the other hand is Large and in charge..22 pounds and part bobcat with huge head and paws. Who keeps an eye on the herd and even kicking back in the â€œ Hutâ€ 







DesertGrandma said:


> Those are a couple of magnificant looking cats. Can/will a cat do any damage to a tort?



No .. they have 0 problems with the torts and actually interact around them daily..... Well ONE problem .... Bubba likes to swipe the tortoise juice* H20 ~








WHO ME ?


----------

